# Come Dine With Me is coming to the Costa Del Sol!



## COMEDINE

*WANT TO PUT THE CARBS BACK IN MARBS?*

Hit Channel 4 show 'Come Dine With Me' is coming to Marbella & the Costa Del Sol this September! We're currently looking for brilliant Brits living abroad to take part who are either *SOLOS* OR *COUPLES*!

*WAKE UP FROM YOUR SIESTA AND START PLANNING YOUR FIESTA!*

Reckon you've got what it takes? Put down your sangria and email _[email protected]_ NOW with your names, ages and numbers, quoting either *SPAIN SOLOS* or *SPAIN COUPLES* for your chance to win!

18+ only and no professional cooking qualifications. Filming in September 2015


----------



## Sirtravelot

Well that was cringey to read.


----------



## Alcalaina

Should be hilarious. As I only ever see this show when I'm on my annual visit to the UK and watching More4 repeats after Mum's gone to bed, I look forward to catching up with it in about May 2019.


----------



## mrypg9

I want to know when it's on so I don't come across it by accident when I'm looking for something intelligent to watch on tv.


----------

